# Nik collection - free



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Googles NIK Collection is now free
https://www.google.com/nikcollection/

https://plus.google.com/+NikCollection

Dave


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just seen this on android authority, great set of plugins that were well worth the original price tag, now it's a no brainer!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

They were £99 at one point great B&W converter, Sharpener,de-noise etc etc
Works with Photoshop and Lightroom


----------



## ColinM (Mar 1, 2006)

The black and plugin converter Silver Efex is definately worth a go.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

I still want my £89 back even if it was a bargain then


----------

